# June 2018 POTM Voting



## snowbear (Jul 4, 2018)

A hard choice, this month.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Interesting sky at Milford Sound" by @thereyougo!






 2. "Time to Turn" by @Lorillia





 3. "Spectacular Reynisfjara Beach at sunrise" by @Vieri





 4. "Baby Green Heron Learning to Hunt" by @bulldurham





 5. "Little Falls" by @Sil 





 6. "Veterans Portrait Project" by @zombiesniper 





 7. "The Surfer" by @Sil





 8. "Night club" by @Pomo 





 9. "Morning near Galleria Vittorio Emanuele in Milan, Italy" by @Philmar


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 4, 2018)

I have voted, well done all....


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 4, 2018)

Just voted, imo your all winners.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Sil (Jul 5, 2018)

it's a problem...i like all....


----------



## DSP121 (Jul 6, 2018)

4. "Baby Green Heron Learning to Hunt" by @bulldurham

We can see the smart & great work by the photographer!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 6, 2018)

I don’t think I have ever seen the voting so spread out!  Interesting month with a lot of variety in the choices.  Very curious to see how it turns out.  Great to be a member of such an active and diverse forum!


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 6, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> 4. "Baby Green Heron Learning to Hunt" by @bulldurham
> 
> We can see the smart & great work by the photographer!



You have to check the box in the voting column to make the vote count...it is at the top of the thread.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 7, 2018)

If I can vote 1 for best B/W, 1 for technical, 1 for originality, 1 for inspiration, 1 for great momentary capture....then I am all set. 
If not, I am stumped!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 10, 2018)

bump


----------

